# Help!! Chi swallowed a rib gristle whole!!!



## eavinson (Sep 4, 2012)

My small 5lb Chi just swallowed the gristle off of a rib bone whole and i have no ideal what to do!! Will he have a hard time passing it or will it mess with his intestines?? He has already been a little constipated for almost a week now. What do i need to do??


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Was it raw or cooked? For what it's worth, either way your dog will likely be fine. Many of us here feed RAW rib bones on a regular basis to help with dental health! Raw, meaty bones are actually what nature intended for canines. COOKED meat however is a no-no as it destroys all the vital nutrients. But, it also won't hurt your dog to have ingested a small piece of cooked meat. It may cause some digestive upset but nothing to worry about. Especially if he's already been constipated it should help loosen his stools. Looks like your 5lb chihuahua is encouraging you to upgrade his food hehe! 

By the way welcome to the forum; I hope you stick around even after you receive the answers you're looking for. We'd love to get to know you and see pics of your little pup!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Did he eat any bone? It's not the end of the world if he did, as most dogs will safely pass them, but in some cases it can become dangerous if it gets stuck or punctures anything on it's way through the digestive system.


----------



## eavinson (Sep 4, 2012)

He didn't eat any of the bone. Just the cooked gristle on the end. For some reason he has always seemed to swallow things whole even if there is no threat of someone taking it from him. (Just one of his quirks i guess!)  lol. I've seen plenty of people talking about a raw fed diet for their babies and would love to get more information on it. Thank you for your responses and the warm welcomes! Would love to get to know you guys & girls too!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Cooked gristle will pass on through. You probably won't even notice any changes in his stool at all. No worries. 

There is a raw fed section under the diet and nutrition section here in the forums. Feel free to do some reading and we will all help you if you want to learn more. Brody has been raw fed for 4 years now and I would never go back to kibble.


----------

